# left



## josemiller (May 18, 2018)

what is the expatriation act from the internal revenue service? how is a greencard holder supposed to make sure that fatca doesnt follow them around even after their status is permanently revoked? does anyone happen to know?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

josemiller said:


> what is the expatriation act from the internal revenue service? how is a greencard holder supposed to make sure that fatca doesnt follow them around even after their status is permanently revoked? does anyone happen to know?


There is a "final" tax return that certain qualifying individuals are supposed to file - https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/expatriation-tax for details.

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## josemiller (May 18, 2018)

how many forms are there to fill out for when someone abandons their permanent resident status in the united states? someone told me its actually two forms that have to be filled out. one is the i-407 irs form but yet there is another one. which one might that be? im trying to remember the second form but cant remember! there are two forms that need to filled out for when someone abandons their permanent resident status in the united states. would anyone happen to know? im all ears.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Form I-407 is the form used to formally abandon your permanent residency.
The tax form is Form 8854.


----------

